# mandarina-bavaria



## Yob

Mandarina Bavaria was admitted 2012. This new variety from Hüll (Germany) is due to its aroma- and taste characteristics classified as ”Flavor Hops“.

Mandarina Bavaria has a pleasantly fruity aroma revealing a strong tangerine note with slightly sweet aroma impressions.

Mandarina Bavaria is suitable for the use in top- and bottom-fermenting beer.

The unique character can be indidually adjusted to existing beer flavor profile. Mandarina Bavaria – brewed beers demonstrated high quality of bitterness and most notably an upgrade of flavor profile of these brews. The special aroma notes of Mandarina Bavaria can be carried over from hops to finished beer when dry-hopping technique is applied.

*Usage:* Aroma. A tangerine machine when used for late, whirlpool, and dry hop additions, Mandarina Bavaria is quickly finding support in the brewhouse for American IPA and variants, black ales, saisons, Brett fermentations, and other beers where a definite fruity and strongly hoppy character is beneficial.

*Aroma & Flavor Characteristics:* Intense pineapple, lemon and citrus flavors with a resinous, herbal followup. Sweet and distinctive.

Hopunion LINKY


----------



## Dips Me Lid

Man that sounds pretty tasty, is HopDealz gonna stock it, I'd give those a crack.


----------



## Spiesy

They are super expensive. All the new German hops are. 

More than three times the price of "regular" hops. A
Almost twice the price of the likes of Simcoe, Centennial, Citra etc.


----------



## Yob

What... Riwaka isn't expensive?


----------



## Spiesy

Yob said:


> What... Riwaka isn't expensive?


Are we talking about Riwaka now?


----------



## Dips Me Lid

Fair enough, difficult to justify stocking them if they're that pricey I suppose.


----------



## Yob

Spiesy said:


> Are we talking about Riwaka now?


No, just that there _*are*_ expensive hops on the market, if it brings something worthwhile to the table it could well be worthwhile as something to brew with infrequently as I do for something special *like* Riwaka.. 

I'll certainly be getting some in if I can source it DML.. though this thread isnt really the place to discuss that, this is more for discussing thoughts on the qualities of the hop itself


----------



## Yob

Found some... Ordered some... will post back here when I receive them.. and then brew with them.


----------



## DU99

interesting hop..very popular in the states..


----------



## jyo

The description sounds amazing.


----------



## Yob

Really looking forward to getting this, new hop with a new malt... (Schooner)

Better chase it up actually, thought I'd have it by now 

Drool...


----------



## Florian

does anyone know if the germans are actually using it themselves on a commercial scale, ir is this only for export?


----------



## Florian

Aha...

http://www.braukunstkeller.de/biere/mandarina-ipa.html


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Hi Florian - could you translate (google translate is adequate to get the gist but certainly not fun) at least the essence of it?

At least how they think it's best used.


----------



## Forever Wort

Keep us updated, Yob.


----------



## DU99

i seen this hop on a few americian sites for sale.

http://www.baywa.eu/fileadmin/media/relaunch/Downloads/.EU/Hopfenvertrieb/14384_Flyer_Mandarina_eng_DIN_A5_k1.pdf


----------



## Florian

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Hi Florian - could you translate (google translate is adequate to get the gist but certainly not fun) at least the essence of it?
> 
> At least how they think it's best used.


They're basically celebrating themselves as being the first brewery worldwide to brew with this hop.

Apparently mandarina bavaria is the love child of an old german variety and cascade.
Only very small harvests (which explains the price I guess).

Their beer has a mandarin flavour with fruity citrus and orange notes. 

Brewed according to Reinheitsgebot bla bla bla (actually pisses me off the way he is wording it, 'a hand crafting brew master like myself *of course* has to brew all my beer according to it wank wank').

They're using light malts (pale ale, pils and caramel) and a bit of smoked malt, intensive dry hopping with with flowers. 55 IBU, 6.1% alc

Neither filtered, pasteurised or stabilised. (in other words, drink only very fresh, I had some pretty horrific IPAs from Germany a few years ago).

They sure have nice glasses, though.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Excellent job, mate.

I got the feeling that it might have been a bit wanky, but with google translate and no working knowledge of the nuances/subtleties of the language - I wasn't sure.

That makes perfect sense.

I like the intensive dry hopping and the use of a non-noble style hop. I always pegged German Breweries being so beholden to tradition (including the Reinheitsgebot) that doing an "American" style beer would be beneath them. This at least is new.

Mind you I like the traditions too - they created some of the worlds best beers and I wouldn't want that changed.


----------



## Florian

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> I always pegged German Breweries being so beholden to tradition (including the Reinheitsgebot) that doing an "American" style beer would be beneath them. This at least is new.


Agree.

But apparently the craft scene has evolved quite a bit over the last few years, with heaps of new breweries opening up and Berlin and other regions.
Hoping to get there a bit later in the year to check it out.

As I said, about 3 years ago I only found two or three IPAs brewed over there and they were shit.

Would have been cool to open a brewery then and there on the spot, but living back there permanently doesn't really appeal to me anymore.


Wandering off topic here, back to mandarina bavaria!


----------



## Yob

it took 6 days from placement of order to get any movement on tracking... dayuum.. how the hell they can get away with that..

:angry2: <_< :blink:

Still looking forward to them...


----------



## DU99

that's what i call being a bit slack to fulfill an order


----------



## Yob

Finally arrived the other day, didnt get mandarine on the nose but smelled good..

Im planning a triple batch,

Pale
Wheat 
Vienna
Acidulated (smidge)

1050 with 20IBU from a 40 min Magnum addition

80g in the cube still plenty left over to double dry hop 
+
Probably 30g Centennial or Cascade to offset


----------



## djar007

Be interested to see how it goes Jesse. I saw it used the other day on the brew dogs show. Would like to make an ipa with it.Or throw some in a randall.


----------



## BottloBill

BottloBill said:


> Mandarina Bavaria was admitted 2012. This new variety from Hüll (Germany) is due to its aroma- and taste characteristics classified as ”Flavor Hops“.
> Mandarina Bavaria has a pleasantly fruity aroma revealing a strong tangerine note with slightly sweet aroma impressions.
> 
> Mandarina Bavaria is suitable for the use in top- and bottom-fermenting beer.
> 
> The unique character can be indidually adjusted to existing beer flavor profile. Mandarina Bavaria – brewed beers demonstrated high quality of bitterness and most notably an upgrade of flavor profile of these brews. The special aroma notes of Mandarina Bavaria can be carried over from hops to finished beer when dry-hopping technique is applied.
> .on
> 
> *Usage:* Aroma. A tangerine machine when used for late, whirlpool, and dry hop additions, Mandarina Bavaria is quickly finding support in the brewhouse for American IPA and variants, black ales, saisons, Brett fermentations, and other beers where a definite fruity and strongly hoppy character is beneficial.
> 
> *Aroma & Flavor Characteristics:* Intense pineapple, lemon and citrus flavors with a resinous, herbal followup. Sweet and distinctive.
> 
> Hopunion LINKY
Click to expand...


----------



## Spiesy

Yob said:


> Finally arrived the other day, didnt get mandarine on the nose but smelled good..
> 
> Im planning a triple batch,
> 
> Pale
> Wheat
> Vienna
> Acidulated (smidge)
> 
> 1050 with 20IBU from a 40 min Magnum addition
> 
> 80g in the cube still plenty left over to double dry hop
> +
> Probably 30g Centennial or Cascade to offset


Damn, triple batch from the get go... hope you like this hop!


----------



## Yob

Aah, triple batch of the same wort, 3 different cubes with different hops in each


----------



## Yob

Brewing tonight, been a while since I've been ad excited to get one down with a new hop... Actually.. I don't think I've ever been this excited.. Cocko.. Where are you when I need you!

One cube mandarina, one cube huell melon, one cube simcoe (just coz)

Booyah


----------



## Yob

:icon_drool2: total summer quaffer, made a %4.5 Pale with it, 113g in the cube with 50g Centennial, 60g Dry hop and 60g in the cube.. still very young and was force carbed tonight but oh my yes.. I think Im in :wub:

One going into Vic Brew for sure :icon_drunk:


----------



## Bridges

In ferals Hopfen Fahrt too.


----------



## DU99

yet to try mine.next keg


----------



## DU99

just tapped mine,nice "citrus"fruit flavours,be a good hop for those summer beer's.


----------



## stakka82

I had some single hopped Mandarina beers in Germany... how do I post pics without posting them online first? I know I have a fair post count for this question but can I copy and paste pics into the text box somehow? My browser doesn't seem to let me!


----------



## Yob

You need to go to the "more reply options" and upload the photo there mate, can upload any number up to 10mb I think 

I should add here, it took a week of keg hopping but I'm stoked with it now.


----------



## stakka82

Ok so pretty retarded attempt at pics, but you get the gist.

In short had a few single hopped Mandarina beers in Germany, a growing craft movement there now, influenced by american styles as ours is. Probably a few years behind us but these 2 were great among others. To my mind Mandarina tasted a bit like a Vic Secret, fruity/citrussy and american influence but also another more restrained dimension to it, not your typical C hop but usable in the same applications and from the extended family line. 

Would be interested in brewing with it!


----------



## stakka82

First pic is actually a different German craft beer, this is what it should have been.


----------



## pajs

Got me some of that Mandarina Bavaria last week, courtesy of an order speedily filled by Craftbrewer, and used it in a Pale Ale I made on the weekend. BRY-97 West Coast Ale yeast to ferment it. Small batch with a kilo of pale ale malt, a kilo of Vienna and 100g of Carabohemian. Lovely citrus-oil kind of smell to these hops - definitely some mandarin-skin character there. Very keen to see how this goes. Hops added at 60, 10, flameout and dry hopped the fermenter. First impression was they could do quite well in a wheat beer too.


----------



## idzy

Have some in the freezer, definitely keen to brew with it.


----------



## yankinoz

I used in it in 22L of an American-style wheat beer, 5 g at -15 minutes, 35 g in a 70 minute hop stand that began at 81 degrees and cooled to 76 before I did a fast chill.

1. The aroma was very nice, mandarin orange and hints of other fruit, and so was the flavor on the tongue, but would probably get lost alongside C hops, Simcoe, Nelson, Mosaic and other fruit and pine monsters. If anyone wants to try Mandarina in an AIPA, suggest adding mass quantities late.

2. I added Motueka and a little leftover Riwaka at various stages of the boil, too much of them, because the IBUs were too much and the finish too persistent for the style and tended to interfere with my appreciation of the lovely Mandarina aroma and flavor.

3. I'll try it again, in wheats, blonde ales and probably as a light touch in a faux or real pilsner, but any other hops I add to the batch will be nobles, Liberty or cleaner bittering hops such as Magnum, Perle or Horizon.


----------



## idzy

Stone Brewing are obviously excited about it. After decommissioning their popular Pale Ale, they have released Stone Pale Ale 2.0 using this hop.

http://www.stonebrewing.com/beer/year-round-releases/stone-pale-ale-20#ageGatePassed


----------



## dannymars

Great hop, it's all "top" though... needs something more earthy/dank to blend with imo...

check my notes from this Brewdog single hop IPA... 

https://www.instagram.com/p/8nKBtQoDRn/?taken-by=deviantdan 

I have brewed with this hop too..


----------



## yankinoz

The Hull website recommends using it in Belgian ales and dark lagers.


----------



## CheekyPanda

I've just had a James Squires Darkside Jaffa Porter that uses this. Was a nice way to add the "Jaffa" flavour.


----------

